# a fior di pelle



## zipp404

La locuzione avverbiale *a fior di pelle* significa _superficialmente_.  Esempio: _ una ferita leggera a fior di pelle_.

Non capisco molto bene però che cosa significhi nel seguente contesto:

... avvicino il viso allo specchio per ritoccare gli occhi.  Me l'hanno detto che rassomiglio a quella regina dell'Egitto dei Faraoni, scolpita in una scultura famosa, che quando mi guardo in momenti come questi, subisco anch'io il fascino del mio viso magro e ardente, dalle pupile lucide e *a fior di pelle*, dal naso stretto e ben profilato, dalla bocca sensuale e amara.  Non resisto e mi do un bacio nello specchio.

_*Grazie!*_


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Zippy,
Proeminenti ?


----------



## Lynn1981

in questa frase non significa niente.
Dove l'hai letta?


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!



Lynn1981 said:


> in questa frase non significa niente.
> 
> in effetti....
> 
> Dove l'hai letta?


 
Comunque, a fior di pelle a volte si riferisce a qualcosa di liquido, ad esempio 'gocce di sudore a fior di pelle', in questo caso, tirandola per i capelli, potrebbe essere la descrizione di una persona con gli occhi lucidi? (?) oppure allo sguardo della persona XX che guardava la persona YY mentre si specchiava?????


----------



## matoupaschat

Lynn1981 said:


> in questa frase non significa niente.
> Dove l'hai letta?


Sempre la stessa solfa ! Guarda che, alla fine, rifaranno tutta la letteratura ...


----------



## Blackman

Ciao Zipp,

in effetti non sembra un uso sensato della locuzione ( peraltro, anche una bocca _amara_ e' difficile figurarselo....). Forse intende l'occhio nel suo complesso, un po' _sporgente_, ma e' una mia interpretazione.


----------



## Lynn1981

matoupaschat said:


> Sempre la stessa solfa ! Guarda che, alla fine, rifaranno tutta la letteratura ...


 
in realtà la tendenza che noto è pubblicare cani e porci, anche chi scrive davvero MALE. 

Non so se questo brano sia tratto da un libro (prego che non lo sia!), ma volendo essere pignola (non solo sulla grammatica ma anche sullo stile):



> ... avvicino il viso allo specchio per ritoccare gli occhi. Me l'hanno detto che rassomiglio a quella regina dell'Egitto dei Faraoni, scolpita in una scultura famosa, che quando mi guardo in momenti come questi, subisco anch'io il fascino del mio viso magro e ardente, dalle pupille lucide e a fior di pelle, dal naso stretto e ben profilato, dalla bocca sensuale e amara. Non resisto e mi do un bacio nello specchio.


 
- è più corretto "Mi hanno detto"
- chiedere che si conosca il nome di Nefertiti è troppo? 
- quel "che" trasforma la frase in "mi hanno detto che quando mi guardo subisco il fascino del mio viso"
- viso ardente, pupille lucide, bocca amara... mistero risolto, la ragazza è semplicemente influenzata! 
- un naso è "sottile" più che stretto

Comunque, "a fior di pelle", vuol dire "appena sotto o sopra la pelle", esempio "avere i nervi a fior di pelle", essere molto nervoso, un bacio a fior di pelle è un bacio leggero... non riesco davvero a trovare una spiegazione a questa frase che non sia "stiracchiata"


----------



## vale_new

Lynn1981 said:


> in realtà la tendenza che noto è pubblicare cani e porci, anche chi scrive davvero MALE.
> 
> Non so se questo brano sia tratto da un libro (prego che non lo sia!), ma volendo essere pignola (non solo sulla grammatica ma anche sullo stile):
> 
> 
> 
> - è più corretto "Mi hanno detto"
> - chiedere che si conosca il nome di Nefertiti è troppo?
> - quel "che" trasforma la frase in "mi hanno detto che quando mi guardo subisco il fascino del mio viso"
> - viso ardente, pupille lucide, bocca amara... mistero risolto, la ragazza è semplicemente influenzata!
> - un naso è "sottile" più che stretto
> 
> Comunque, "a fior di pelle", vuol dire "appena sotto o sopra la pelle",
> 
> esempio "avere i nervi a fior di pelle", essere molto nervoso, un bacio a fior di pelle è un bacio leggero... non riesco davvero a trovare una spiegazione a questa frase che non sia "stiracchiata"


----------



## zipp404

Grazie.


*1.* La frase fu scritta da Alberto Moravia ed è tratta da _Regina d'Egitto_, tittolo del primo racconto della raccolta intitolata _Boh_.  
Ogni (o quasi) racconto in _Boh_ dipinge ed esprime una particolare prospettiva femminile.


*2.* _Regina d'Egitto_ tratta di una donna di provincia, bellissima, sensuale, falsa, bugiarda, traditrice, infida, insincera e superficiale, moglie di un uomo vecchio, altolocato e ricchissimo, vivono in un'enorme casa signorile ai Parioli, è infelice col vecchio, invaghita d'un giovane ne fa l'amante segreto.  Realtà o un mero prodotto della sua imaginazione?  Dovrete leggere il racconto.


*3.* Il linguaggio di Moravia _allude _in modo _sottile_.   L'espressione *candide illusione* n'è un esempio: «Mio marito è un uomo più vecchio di me, potrebbe essere mio padre ... ha del padre la benevolenza prottetiva, l'affetuosa indulgenza e, per me, *le candide illusioni*.»
*Candide illusione* = speranze ingenue ed inutile riguardo a un rapporto intimo con lei.  

Ci ho pensato [a questi fatti *[1, 2, e 3 *] questa mattina correndo sul tapis roulant [è il luogo in cui parlo italiano ad alta voce con me stesso] e mettendoli  insieme ho pensato che forse _*pupile lucide e a fior di pelle*_ sia un modo indiretto di attribuirle un atteggiamento, un approccio, una prospettiva superficiali nei confronti delle cose, per metonimia un 'occhio superficiale'.

*bocca amara*, per metonimia = parole, linguaggio amari perché infelice, insodisfatta del marito [ma non dei suoi soldi]

.


----------



## marco.cur

Secondo me pupille a fior di pelle vuol dire che la bella regina d'egitto (che dovrebbe essere Cleopatra) ha le pupille non nascoste dentro gli occhi, che attirano l'attenzione di chi la guarda, che ammaliano.


----------



## laurentius87

zipp404 said:


> *Ne* ho  pensato a questi fatti* questa mattina correndo sul tapis roulant [è il  luogo in cui parlo italiano ad alta voce con me stesso] e *raddunandoli tutti in un insieme* *mettendoli (tutti) insieme* ho pensato che forse _*pupile lucide e a fior di pelle*_ *sia fosse *un modo indiretto di attrubuirle *attribuirle*[a lei]** un *attegiamento* *atteggiamento*, un approccio, una prospettiva superficiali nei confronti delle cose, per metonimia un 'occhio superficiale'.
> 
> *bocca amara*, per metonimia = parole, linguaggio amari perché infelice, *insodisfatta col* *insoddisfatta del* marito [ma non *coi* *deil* suoi soldi]
> 
> .



*oppure: _Ci ho pensato questa mattina_.
**_attribuirle_ già significa 'a lei', se no sarebbe _attribuirgli_ ('a lui').

--

Quanto all'«a fior di pelle», ti confermo che non è tanto comprensibile (è quella che in italiano chiameremmo una licenza poetica dell'autore).

In senso letterale, le pupille dovrebbero essere 'appiattite' sulla pelle, come se non fossero sporgenti rispetto al viso, ma non ha senso! Propenderei quindi per un'interpretazione più simbolica come marco.cur: nel senso che i suoi occhi sono attraenti, ammalianti come se fossero sulla pelle.


----------



## vale_new

Amara forse allude al veleno dei serpenti? Mentre 'a fior di pelle', potrebbe riferirsi all'immagine specchiata?


----------



## zipp404

marco.cur said:


> Secondo me pupille a fior di pelle vuol dire che la bella regina d'egitto (che dovrebbe essere Cleopatra) ha le pupille non nascoste dentro gli occhi, che attirano l'attenzione di chi la guarda, che ammaliano.



Grazie.  Sì, ha senso.

Nel racconto la donna parla del suo_ lungo collo sottile_.  Non so se faccia riferimento a Cleopatra o al busto di Nefertiti a Berlino (col lungo collo sottile).

Eccone le immagini:

Cleopatra: http://img.timeinc.net/time/photoessays/2009/cleopatra/cleopatra_01.jpg

Nefertiti: http://kememou.com/nefertiti001x.jpg


----------



## Lynn1981

"Non so se questo brano sia tratto da un libro (prego che non lo sia!)"

... ed era Moravia! X-D
Ok sono stata tremenda, in ogni caso non mi piace per niente com'è scritto questo brano! 
Credo che però la regina sia Nefertiti, ho dato per scontato che la "scultura famosa" sia il busto di Berlino...


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, non è importante, confesso che neanche a me piace Moravia ! Si sapeva che zipp404 leggeva buoni autori . 
Un caro saluto .


----------



## zipp404

Sì, certo, chi scrive *è* Moravia, sì,  ma _*non*_ è lui chi _*parla*_.  È il _personaggio_, la donna del racconto che ha, come tutto personaggio letterario, una sua particolare storia, un suo particolare punto di vista e un quindi suo modo _particolare _di espremersi.  
La funzione dello scrittore, dell'artista, è quella di dipengere una o varie particolari _"realtà"_.  In questo racconto Moravia dimostra una sensibilità femminile che gli permette inserirsi in _una _particolare psicologia femminile ed esprimerla deliziosamente, perfettamente.


----------



## annapo

La bocca "amara" in questo caso vuol dire _bocca con una espressione, una piega amara_. Questa locuzione è molto comune in italiano, ad esempio:

"Fu allora che per la prima volta ella volse il viso verso di lui: ed era un viso triste, *con una piega amara alla bocca*, e scuoteva il capo, e lo guardava."

"_Gli amori difficili" - _I. Calvino

_Le pupille a fior di pelle_ dovrebbe significare le pupille straordinariamente mobili, ovvero uno sguardo vivace, inquieto. Non è un vero modo di dire italiano, quanto probabilmente una scelta narrativa, più o meno felice, per dare una connotazione "visiva" a questo personaggio di donna così inquieta.


----------



## flowersofia79

zipp404 said:


> Sì, certo, chi scrive *è* Moravia, sì,  ma _*non*_ è lui chi _*parla*_.  È il _personaggio_, la donna del racconto che ha, come tutto personaggio letterario, una sua particolare storia, un suo particolare punto di vista e un quindi suo modo _particolare _di espremersi.
> La funzione dello scrittore, dell'artista, è quella di dipengere una o varie particolari _"realtà"_.  In questo racconto Moravia dimostra una sensibilità femminile che gli permette inserirsi in _una _particolare psicologia femminile ed esprimerla deliziosamente, perfettamente.


A me piace Moravia, ho fatto altre letture (Eco, Calvino, Pirandello, Morante, Pasolini, Primo e Carlo Levi, Buzzati, Ammaniti, Mazzantini, Erri De Luca e altri), ma di Moravia avevo letto solo 'Agostino' e di recente 'Racconti romani' ora sto leggendo Racconti 1927_1951 e sono arrivata alla frase ''Egli vide una faccia larga e tonda, di espressione insieme puerile e grave, dagli occhi grandissimi e un po' a fior di pelle, celati per meta' sotto pesanti palpebre vogliose.'' /dal racconto L'architetto/ cosi' ho cercato in internet prima di chiedere un mio amico italiano, che fa l'insegnante professionalista


----------

